# LAV recovery? is there such thing?



## scotty884 (13 Dec 2004)

A discussion at work lead me to ask you all this.  If there is such thing, plz post a link of info and pics if possible.  TY


----------



## scotty884 (14 Dec 2004)

So to my understanding they'll use the bison style for recovery with the LAV 3?  The reason for these questions is that I was told that if a lav was to totally break down IE: all wheels go,  they would have to flat bed the vehicle back to base to be fixed.  I just found it hard to believe that this would happen.  I mean whats the point of having a vehicle fleet without its own recovery.

AVGP has the Husky
Bison has (the 8 wheeled pic) the Buffalo
Leopard has the Badger ect

makes no sence.  And is there any plans for a LAV 3 recovery vehicle?


----------



## MJP (16 Dec 2004)

The reason they have to flat bed the vehicle is that it uses a air brakes system.  When the vehicle is broken and cannot move it can't build up any air pressure.  When there is no air pressure the brakes are automatically locked in the closed position and the LAV can't move.  

The other vehicles do a fine job of recovering LAVs and I don't think we need a LAV vehicle just to recover the LAV.  In fact the only good reason I can think of is commonality of parts.  Case in point is we had a LAV flip over on us overseas, and the Bison recovery vehicle did an excellent job of recovering it without any real difficulties.

There is a glad hand system on the LAV but I don't even think it can be used to tow the vehicle...Maybe a LAV SME would know more


----------

